# Cisco VT Camera II



## wliwl (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok....I have a Cisco VT Camera II. Yes I know it appears to be set up in a proprietary mode requiring Unified Video Advantage software. However Is there any way it can be used as a Webcam for use say with Skype? I have checked on line and most if not all information that I could gleen indicate no....that although the camera is OEM from Logitech it won't be recognized by Logitech software. Is there anyway around this?


----------



## ccuervo40 (Feb 1, 2008)

wliwl said:


> Ok....I have a Cisco VT Camera II. Yes I know it appears to be set up in a proprietary mode requiring Unified Video Advantage software. However Is there any way it can be used as a Webcam for use say with Skype? I have checked on line and most if not all information that I could gleen indicate no....that although the camera is OEM from Logitech it won't be recognized by Logitech software. Is there anyway around this?


i haver a same trouble like your...I m recently recive this camera too but without a cd software or some code to download this driver, im reading about this camera work with a Unified Video advantage software this contains the drivers of this camera but i can not find a place to dowload and in cisco page need fill a large registration form

SomeBody can help me?.,.. my mail is [email protected]


----------

